# question cpt - I would like to know



## daniel (Nov 17, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone working with a Family Physician practice every uses codes 90804-90809 & 90862 for depression patient & ect. 
I've seen payment on these from Tricare & some PPO's. 

Let me know 

Daniel CPC


----------

